# Suche Angelmöglichkeit in Frankreich



## AngelAmateur (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo ich suche Angelmöglichkeiten in Frankreich ( Strasbourg, oder Umgebung) für einen OHNE Angelschein !


danke im voraus!!

^^


----------



## Feedertyp (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche Angelmöglichkeit in Frankreich*

OHNE Angelschein geht NIX!


Angelschein machen oder Finger weg vom Fisch!

Net bös sein! Aber das ist so wie wenn ich in einem Autoforum schreibe:
Suche Strassen auf denen man ohne Führerschein fahren kann!
Mit dem Unterschied daß auf Privatstrassen kein Führerschein benötigt wird auf Privatseen oder Teiche aber ein Angelschein gebraucht wird!

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Uwe_H (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche Angelmöglichkeit in Frankreich*

In Frankreich brauchst du generell keinen Angelschein...musst dir nur für das entsprechende Gewässer die Karte besorgen, bzw einen Jahresschein für die Region besorgen!!!

So ein Klassiker im Elsass ist der Stockweiher (ich kenne ihn nur vom Namen her...), allerdings gibt es da auf der französischen Seite jede Menge Angelgewässer (ein Kollege von mir fährt da regelmässig mit seinen 2 Jungs hin, weil sie eben auch alle keinen Jahresfischereischein haben). Ich muss mich mal schlau machen wo er da immer hinfährt, ist irgendwo in der Nähe von Gerardmer, musst halt mal ein wenig googeln...


----------



## seaman (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche Angelmöglichkeit in Frankreich*

Moin,moin 
In Frankreich kanns du dir die Angelscheine normalerweise im Bistro kaufen ,die machen da nicht soviel Aufhebens wie ander.
Seaman


----------



## Skipper47 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche Angelmöglichkeit in Frankreich*

Oder auf dem Postamt. Habe früher in Hirbach und Puttelange gefischt, damals war es spitze.


----------



## AngelAmateur (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche Angelmöglichkeit in Frankreich*



			
				Feedertyp schrieb:
			
		

> OHNE Angelschein geht NIX!
> 
> 
> Angelschein machen oder Finger weg vom Fisch!
> ...


 
ich glaub du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Angeln .... "Net bös sein! " :q


----------



## feeder (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Suche Angelmöglichkeit in Frankreich*

Hallöchen!
In jedem Angelgeschäft in Frankreich bekommst Du eine Jahreskarte für 71,00€.
Mit dieser darfst Du laut meines Wissens an allen öffentlichen fließgewääsern mit 4 Ruten fischen.(Z.B. Saar usw.)
man bekommt dort auch einen Plan mit den Gewässern.Lage und Anzahl der Ruten.


----------

